# Budgie lifespan



## dede (Aug 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how long budgies usually live. I though it was up to twelve years. Our first budgie was very small and became sick and died when she was only 2 1/2. Our current budgie, Santi, is 4 1/2 but has also just become very poorly. I will take him to the vets in the morning but I'm not hopefull as I know that by the time a budgie shows any sign of illness they are already very ill as they are masters as disguising illness to ward off predators. My heart is breaking al over again as I thought Santi would be with us for many more years. Praying he makes a full recovery but not getting my hopes up. Sad Budgie mama.

PS. My first budgie was from a small pet store. Santi is from registered breeder .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Budgies can live up to twelve years, in some cases.

Sadly, just as with every creature, there's no definitive age that any one species will live to reach. 
As your first budgie was very small and died so young, it was possibly because of an unethical breeder.

Although your current budgie is sick, taking it to an avian vet tomorrow will give Santi the best chance. Budgies do take a while to show any illness, but that doesn't mean that all illness is fatal.

For now, you should cover up Santi's cage on three sides to reduce any stress and feed millet soaked in pedialyte solution. There's a recipe here: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Even with being from a breeder, sadly it is not an indicator of good health. 
An ethical breeder can only do so much. 
What type of diet is Santi on?

Please keep us updated on how the visit to the vet goes.


----------



## dede (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for your response. He is on premium mixed seeds and a little millet as a treat everyday. He also has greens a few times a week e.g. a little spinach, lettuce, parsley - I limit it as I red too much can be bad for them. Occasionally he'll eat some apple but normally ignores it. He has fresh water (and food) every day.


----------



## dede (Aug 7, 2009)

Update: I've just been to the chemis and bought some diaralyte which i've disolved it in water and put in the water feeder. I've also added another water feeder so Santi can reach it from both lover and higher perches.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Did you read the post I made before about putting pedialyte soaked millet in the cage for Santi? because the medication you have is a human medication which is not the same thing. 
Please change the water.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Therm is correct with regard to budgies' lifespans.
Just as with people, they vary greatly depending upon genetics, environment and nutrition.

Your best option is to take Santi to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please be sure to update us on Santi's condition in this thread after you've taken him to the vet tomorrow.*


----------

